# Who hosts your web page?



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I want to create a web page of my own (for Halloween stuff of course) but my current provider only allows 10 MB for a free web page. 

What do the rest of you use?

Are you happy with your sites (easy to setup for a newbie like me)?

Has anyone tried Google Sites?

Thanks,
TJ


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I use, and help out, www.Branzone.com - Haven't been happier and their support is very friendly and easy to talk to.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

been using yahoo since '01.


----------



## Atribune (Oct 6, 2008)

I have a dedicated server with a company called exportal in germany I currently host 10 websites (3 of my own, the rest are friends)


----------



## aowright (Oct 10, 2008)

If your site doesn't get a lot of traffic, try nearlyfreespeech.net. You only pay for bandwidth and storage that you use, so a small site may only cost you a few cents per month. I've used them for several months and they've been great.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I rent server space on hostgator.com. It's like $20/month for 5 GB (I think) Unlimited domains, email accounts, etc...

I host small business sites to pay for the hosting costs as well as help fund my halloween addiction.


----------

